# Welche Seite zieht welche URLs?



## spamtin (16. August 2010)

Hallo @ alle!

da einige Seiten so werbeueberlastet sind, dass man selbst mit dsl warten muss, wuerde gern in meine hosts schreiben, von welchen Servern ich keine Infos moechte. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Programm, in das ich idealerweise eine url eingebe, und das Programm spuckt mir im Klartext (nicht nur IP) die Server aus, von denen sich die Seite bedient, so dass ich das ich die gesamte Serverliste in die Zwischenablage kopieren und dann nachbearbeiten kann.

Es geht mir um Schnelligkeit bei der Bearbeitung, daher bin ich definitiv nicht an Programmen interessiert, die Einarbeitung oder langes Rumsuchen in Menubefehlen erfordern. Portable waere am besten.

Hat jemand dazu eine tolle Idee?

Danke und Gruss

spamtin


----------



## ComFreek (16. August 2010)

Ich könnte dir das Addon "AdBlock Plus" empfehlen. Das gibt es soweit ich weiß für Firefox, Internet Explorer, Google Chrome und Opera.



			
				spamtin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> daher bin ich definitiv nicht an Programmen interessiert, die Einarbeitung oder langes Rumsuchen in Menubefehlen erfordern. Portable waere am besten.


Du musst zu Anfang nur die EasyListGermany auswählen. Wenn dann noch Werbung kommt, einfach Rechtsklick --> Adblock Plus Grafik/SWF Video blockieren.
Ich glaube, man kann die Negativlisten als Textdatei exportieren und dann wieder importieren.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

also mit der hosts-Datei habe ich wenig Erfahrung, ich nehm für so etwas das AdBlock Plus Addon für den Firefox. Zuverlässig mit hunderten mitgelieferten Filtern (an Hand von abonnierten Listen) und das Blocken neuer Elemente ist auch relativ einfach.

Link: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/1865/

Gruß
BK

// Edit: Zu langsam ^^ Hätte doch nicht erst die Leberkässemmel fertig essen sollen


----------

